# [MotD- Semi-Finals] City of God vs Gladiator



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2010)

vs









The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 6, 2010)

City of God for me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2010)

City of God for me to. An eternal classic.


----------



## Felt (Jan 6, 2010)

This should have been the final.

*votes for Gladiator*


----------



## Sine (Jan 6, 2010)

my gladiator


----------



## Baks (Jan 6, 2010)

Gladiator.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 6, 2010)

City of   God


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2010)

Sandro Cenoura: Have you lost your mind? You are just a kid! 
Filé-com-Fritas - Steak and Fries: A kid? I smoke, I snort. I've killed and robbed. I'm a man.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah _City of God_!

_Gladiator_ was... decent, but never should have made it this far.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 6, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Sandro Cenoura: Have you lost your mind? You are just a kid!
> Fil?-com-Fritas - Steak and Fries: A kid? I smoke, I snort. I've killed and robbed. I'm a man.


Yeah, this about sums up why I had to vote for City of God over Gladiator. It's one of those "eye-openers," as some would say. I remember seeing at one point in the movie, when these kids with six shooters in their hands talking about not knowing how to read or write. That image stayed with me for a long time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to vote for Gladiator but can't, City of God just was better.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't believe Citade de Deus is still going on. It's probably going to the final... sigh. Voting for Gladiator, epic movie.


----------



## Brian (Jan 6, 2010)

City of God


----------



## AvsY (Jan 6, 2010)

Citade de Deus


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2010)

Why is City of God winning?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why is City of God winning?



Because it is awesome. 

Gladiator while a good movie, was mostly elevated due to Crowe's epic performance and intensity rather than the movie itself being of such quality.

Cidade de Deus on the other hand is all kinds of awesome just by itself. Of course having a reasonably good cast helped as well.

CoG voted.

If RotK falls, I really would like this to win the whole thing.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why is City of God winning?


All you have to do is watch it and you'll have your answer. 

I showed this movie to my brother because these polls reminded me that people were missing out.  Now that this holiday break is over, he asked me for a copy of CoG so he could show his roommates.  He told me he's going to go back to his suite and say "You think Slumdog Millioniare goes hard?  You ain't seen nothing yet"


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why is City of God winning?


----------



## West Egg (Jan 6, 2010)

I would've voted for Gladiator but I will abstain as I have not watched City of God.

Though, I am trying to get a copy. Heard lots of good praise for it from you folks.


----------



## Roy (Jan 6, 2010)

Still haven't seen CoG.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2010)

LayZ said:


> He told me he's going to go back to his suite and say "You think Slumdog Millioniare goes hard?  You ain't seen nothing yet"




lol true. Slumdog Millionaire is as soft as a pussy compared to City of God.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

Gladiator again voting for the more riveting / entertaining film just like last time


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 7, 2010)

oh wow! that should have been the final 
dont know what to vote yet


----------



## Raviene (Jan 7, 2010)

GLADIATOR!!


----------



## Angelus (Jan 7, 2010)

Voting for CoG, Gladiator was boring.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Gladiator gets my vote :ho

COG has suprised me though


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 7, 2010)

my vote put City of God in the lead! 26 to 25...


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

nooooooooooo


----------



## sel (Jan 7, 2010)

Were Gladiator to win anything, it would probably have to be 'Most Overrated movie of the decade.' Really, it was better than average, but nothing to lose your mind over.

CoG on the other hand, just fantastic.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2010)

LayZ said:


> All you have to do is watch it and you'll have your answer.
> 
> I showed this movie to my brother because these polls reminded me that people were missing out.  Now that this holiday break is over, he asked me for a copy of CoG so he could show his roommates.  He told me he's going to go back to his suite and say "You think Slumdog Millioniare goes hard?  You ain't seen nothing yet"



I watched it today.  I have to admit, it was a pretty good movie but better than Gladiator? lol no.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I watched it today.  I have to admit, it was a pretty good movie but better than Gladiator? lol no.


I'm just glad you finally checked it out.  Now you have a valid opinion.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 7, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I'm just glad you finally checked it out.  Now you have *a valid opinion*.



.........



			
				Mider T said:
			
		

> I watched it today. I have to admit, it was a pretty good movie *but better than Gladiator? lol no*.



An opinion? Yes. Valid? Hell no. 

Admittedly, I am horribly biased.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2010)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant valid in the sense that he's at least seen both movies this time.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 7, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I meant valid in the sense that he's at least seen both movies this time.



He means "not valid" in the sense that Mider T thinks _Gladiator_ is better than _City of God_. That makes his opinion invalid.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> He means "valid" in the sense that Mider T knows _Gladiator_ is better than _City of God_. That makes his opinion valid.



Whole lot of typos today.  Moder T to the rescue!


----------



## QuoNina (Jan 9, 2010)

Just watched CoD after knowing this contest here on NF. (i like Gladiator better xP, but) it's a brilliant Brazilian crime movie. Was kinda sick at one point...but the turns of events and the style make it like a documentary with a plot full of ironies. And even the chicken cooperates. (!) Thanks for the rec =]


----------

